
New record for fusion - wamatt
http://news.mit.edu/2016/alcator-c-mod-tokamak-nuclear-fusion-world-record-1014
======
transistor-man
Its incredibly frustrating that these folks keep going through funding cuts,
engineering staff are constantly keeping an eye out for a wave of layoffs.
Frustration doesn't begin to describe it. Science comes to a halt every time
there's a change in federal administration, those who make the science are the
ones at the short end of the stick.

